# Looking for whole applewood logs



## downtownbrown (Jul 29, 2014)

Does anyone know a place on line to buy whole applewood logs or any other fruit tree?  Our local Home Depot in MN has some small bundles but they are 20 bucks!!!  Seems like there has to be something cheaper out there.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 30, 2014)

find an orchard.....  you can get any fruit wood there....    cheap too......


----------



## pighog (Jul 30, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> find an orchard.....  you can get any fruit wood there....    cheap too......


I 2nd daveomak, luck has it we live where it's in abundance.


----------



## lemans (Jul 30, 2014)

I just bought 25 lbs of hickory splits at Home Depot in nj 21$ that's crazy!!!


----------



## hickorybutt (Jul 30, 2014)

If you can't find a local orchard that is willing to give away some wood, Academy Sports has great deals on bundles of BBQ wood.  $11 per bundle and the bundles are larger than the ones Home Depot has.  I bought 3 bundles of pecan wood.  If you don't live close to an Academy outlet, I think they do free shipping on orders over a certain $$ value.


----------



## downtownbrown (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks I'll have to check it out online.


----------



## downtownbrown (Jul 30, 2014)

There are a couple orcherds around where I live, I'll have to give them a call and see what the down low is.

Thanks,


----------



## timberjet (Jul 30, 2014)

pighog said:


> I 2nd daveomak, luck has it we live where it's in abundance.


----------



## timberjet (Jul 30, 2014)

DownTownBrown said:


> There are a couple orcherds around where I live, I'll have to give them a call and see what the down low is.
> 
> Thanks,


Yep, head out and visit one or two in person. You may be able to get a cord or a half and be setup for a while. I love peach and apricot and cherry too. Maybe you could trade a couple hours of work. Been there done that.


----------



## downtownbrown (Jul 30, 2014)

Good idea, i'm no stranger to choppin wood.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 30, 2014)

Take some local sausage with you as trading stock....   Take a trailer to load up wood....   Our orchardists sell wood for about $20 rick...  free if you are a local/neighbor.....


----------



## nigeless (Oct 13, 2014)

Ive got some pear and apple you can have in lakeville


----------

